
Google internal server error (?) - pkstn
https://www.google.com/search?q=695033
======
ckastner
A much better headline would have been "Googling for 695033 results in an
internal server error".

That actually sounds somewhat interesting, as opposed to the pointless
transient noise generated everytime Gmail or GitHub go down for a few minutes.

~~~
puzzle
Reminds me of the CBM BASIC bug where you would get weird behaviour (rather
than SYNTAX ERROR) if you entered line numbers that didn't fit in 16 bits, but
whose first five digits matched a number in the $8900-$89ff range.

------
edf13
> "Our engineers have been notified and are working to resolve the issue..."

Their engineers are currently going to be receiving many notifications of this
very, very odd bug!

------
pkstn
What the..?

